# I had a streak going of 11 rides in a row without a tip, then some guy ruined it and tipped me a dollar....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I was approaching my record of 15 rides with no tip and this guy(ex Uber driver) had the nerve to toss me a buck. I'd accept ruining my streak for $5 but for ONE DOLLAR. I would of rather seen how long my cheapskate Pax could of kept this streak going.
Damn him!


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I was approaching my record of 15 rides with no tip and this guy(ex Uber driver) had the nerve to toss me a buck. I'd accept ruining my streak for $5 but for ONE DOLLAR. I would of rather seen how long my cheapskate Pax could of kept this streak going.
> Damn him!
> View attachment 405350


Nice. Get yourself another $.50 and you'll be able to buy a 10 piece nuggets at Burgerking


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Nice. Get yourself another $.50 and you'll be able to buy a 10 piece nuggets at Burgerking


Look at the numbers I put up, this gig is TOTAL SHIT. The market is saturated, nobody tips, and it pays peanuts. I do this to cure my boredom and I predict I will soon become one of the stats that say "95% of Uber drivers quit within the first year".


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Look at the numbers I put up, this gig is TOTAL SHIT. The market is saturated, nobody tips, and it pays peanuts. I do this to cure my boredom and I predict I will soon become one of the stats that say "95% of Uber drivers quit within the first year".


The money means nothing. It's all about the Uber Pro points you earned today.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> I was approaching my record of 15 rides with no tip and this guy(ex Uber driver) had the nerve to toss me a buck. I'd accept ruining my streak for $5 but for ONE DOLLAR. I would of rather seen how long my cheapskate Pax could of kept this streak going.
> Damn him!
> View attachment 405350


Every 1 dollar counts. I got them while driving a Mercedes suv 2016. Whatever . Tips are appreciated by me .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Every 1 dollar counts. I got them while driving a Mercedes suv 2016. Whatever . Tips are appreciated by me .


I adore tips, it makes me feel appreciated and loved. But I wanted to see if I could get the longest streak in Uber history without a tip. Maybe like 25 in a row? I wonder what the record is? &#129300;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I adore tips, it makes me feel appreciated and loved. But I wanted to see if I could get the longest streak in Uber history without a tip. Maybe like 25 in a row? I wonder what the record is? &#129300;


you'll never beat @OldBay 's streak.
rumore has it a pax tipped him a dollar,
after existing the vehicle @OldBay purposely
Ran over the rider, stopped and backed over
him, then tossed the dollar


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> you'll never beat @OldBay 's streak.
> rumore has it a pax tipped him a dollar,
> after existing the vehicle @OldBay purposely
> Ran over the rider, stopped and backed over
> him, then tossed the dollar


Incorrect.

It was five dollars.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Look at the numbers I put up, this gig is TOTAL SHIT. The market is saturated, nobody tips, and it pays peanuts. I do this to cure my boredom and I predict I will soon become one of the stats that say "95% of Uber drivers quit within the first year".


but to be perfectly fair, look at the type of pax you're hauling at 11am. These are your "working poor" and retail sector pax. You're driving them to their jobs at some restaurant before the lunch rush.

Noon is also the time of day where old people are the most active. Old people = fixed income. The money they have has to last them until they roll over.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

You really never know. I drive from 10 am (ish) to 6 pm (ish). I've been surprised at the tips I get from older people who appreciate being taken to the Dr. or grocery store.


----------

